# Help: Emerald Green Eyeshadow Shade



## zerin (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone! 
I am seeking your recommendations today!

Well...I have been on the hunt for an *emerald green eyeshadow* shade (Sample Colours Pics Below) I searched through Mac eyeshadows and pigments but could not find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found that Mac Humid eyeshadow was just too dark for it. 

I would prefer this green to have a *metallic side* or I can just try to* foil* it. I find that it may be a brother of teal pigment but this would be on a greener side.  

I just ordered Forestry loose shadow from Pure Luxe but I feel it may be too dark as well. Any recommendations from online websites would help. I'm sure there are other companies out there...please help! 

So here's the green sample. 





*Also...by foiling it....I want to get the green shade of her hat. This sort of reminds me of green christmas ribbons...lol*











I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS GREEEN!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*THANKS AND PLEASE RECOMMEND!!!!*


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 18, 2008)

MAC Pro Emerald Green pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Absolutely gorgeous, and spot on.


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2008)

I seccond MAC's emerald green pigment too. That's the first shade that came to my head when i saw the sample colour, hope this helps.


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2008)

Emerald Green pig. will give you that color, but it's not metallic. It's matte with a silver sparkle though, so maybe when foiled it will be sort of shimmery...


----------



## anshu7 (Oct 18, 2008)

another vote for mac emerald green pigment, if u find it less shimmery u can always add shimmer powder over it


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 18, 2008)

Bare escentials has a color called Oz, which is a dark emerald green.  The website says when it's worn wet it's quite shiny.  Maybe, if the shade's not spot on, you could wear the MAC pigment with the BE over it, to give it the shine.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 19, 2008)

I second Bare Escentuals Oz...it's VERY pretty when wet


----------



## aimee (Oct 21, 2008)

oh i love that color what 
any other suggestions
i dont have a mac pro store here and no Bare E. no MUFE


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

The B.E. Oz is Fab!!! 

Also on a less expensive  note...I like the NYX Emerald Green shadow...I spray my brush with the Mac Charged Water and it makes the green super emerald in color


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 21, 2008)

Kelly Green pigment.
Or there's an Urban Decay color that I can't think of the name of off hand, but it's gorgeous and GREEN.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Kelly Green pigment.
Or there's an Urban Decay color that I can't think of the name of off hand, but it's gorgeous and GREEN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if youre talking about Grafiti, it is the most GORGEOUS green in the world!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 21, 2008)

That is the one.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That is the one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah it is so beautiful! 

Its not as deep as a true emerald green, but it has the same green tone to it, just a bit brighter. 

Its my favorite green! I rock it all the time!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 21, 2008)

6th Sin Metal-X shadow may work too.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 22, 2008)

Etsy :: Backtotheearth :: BACK TO THE EARTH Crushed Minerals- DRAGON SKIN Natural Vegan EYESHADOW/LINER


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_





Etsy :: Backtotheearth :: BACK TO THE EARTH Crushed Minerals- DRAGON SKIN Natural Vegan EYESHADOW/LINER_

 
OMG!! That is gorgeous!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 23, 2008)

urban decay does a gorgeous emerald green called 'graffitti' its a very nice and wearable shade.


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 23, 2008)

UD Vert?


----------



## patatafrita (Oct 23, 2008)

The emerald green pigment by Mac!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2008)

i think emerlad green is your best bet. 
Graffiti is beautiful green, but it's not as deep as the colour you want, its lighter and brighter, more of a grass green.

You can try to apply the pigment wet. It might make it look more slick and "foiled"


----------



## zerin (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks everyone! i really appreciated all of your help! *hugs* to all y'all!


----------

